# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  "أحكام النقض المدني في موضوع التنفيذ"

## لارين

المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن مفاد نص الفقرة الأولى في كل من المادتين 437 ، 446 مرافعات أن المزايدة في البيوع العقارية يتعين أن تبدأ بأن ينادى المحضر على الثمن الأساسى الذى ذكره مباشر الإجراءات في قائمـة شروط البيع إلا إذا كان قد تعدل – بحكم في الاعتراض على قائمة شروط البيع يحدد ثمناً أكبر أو أقل – فينادى المحضر على الثمن المعدل كما ينادى على مصاريف إجراءات التنفيذ على العقار بما فيها مقابل أتعاب المحاماة والتى يقوم قاضى التنفيذ بتقديرها في الجلسة قبل افتتاح المزايدة ، ثم يتم البيع بحكم – يأخذ الشكل العادى للأحكام القضائيـة ويصدر بديباجتها – من ذات القاضى على من رسا عليه المزاد مشتملاً على صورة من قائمة شروط البيع بعد تعديلها إن كانت قد عدلت ، وبيان الإجراءات التى اتبعت في تحديد يوم البيع وإعلان عنه وصورة من محضر جلسة البيع وأمر للمدين أو الحائز أو الكفيل بتسليم العقار لمن حكم بإيقاع البيع عليه .

(الطعن رقم 3148 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 28 / 5/ 2003)

متى كانت الدعوى هى منازعة في التنفيذ على العقار  رفعت بطلب بطلان حكم صدر برسو المزاد ، فتكون بذلك من الدعاوى التى يختص بنظرها قاضى التنفيذ دون غيره عملاً بنص المادة 275 من قانون المرافعات يستوى في ذلك أن تكون الطلبات في الدعوى بطلان حكم مرسى المزاد و إستحقاق العقار موضوع هذا الحكم أم كانت قاصرة على الطلب الأول دون سواه .

(الطعن رقم 209 لسنة 47 ق جلسة 28 / 1/ 1981)

إذ كان الإعتراض ينطوى على تخلف شرط من الشروط الموضوعية لصحة التنفيذ هو كون العقار المنفذ عليه مملوكا للمدين المنفذ ضده لخروجه من ملكه في تاريخ سابق على تاريخ تنبيه نزع الملكية الذى إتخذته المستأنف ضدها الأولى أساساً لإجراءات التنفيذ على مدينها فإن المنازعة بهذه المثابة تعتبر من أوجه البطلان التى يجوز إبداؤها بطريق الإعتراض على قائمة شروط البيع و تؤدى إلى إلغاء إجراءات التنفيذ على العقار.

(الطعن رقم 79 لسنة 46 ق جلسة 11 / 1/ 1979)

إذ كانت الطاعنة قد تمسكت في دفاعها بحجية الحكم الصادر بصحة العقد ونفاذه قبل المطعون ضدهم السبعة الأول ، باعتبارهم دائني المطعون ضده الثامن الصادر ضده هذا الحكم ، فضلا عن نفاذ هذا العقد في حقهم بتسجيل صحيفة الدعوي قبل تسجيل تنبيه نزع الملكية ، بما يترتب عليه عدم ملكية مدينهم المذكور للعقار المنزوعة ملكيته ، فان الحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضي بعدم الاعتداد بهذا الحكم لصورية عقد البيع صورية مطلقة دون أن يشير إلي هذا الدفاع الجوهري ، يكون ـ فضلا عما شابه من قصور في التسبيب ـ قد أخطأ في تطبيق القانون.

) الطعن رقم 567 لسنة 42 ق جلسة 1980/1/24 س 31 ص272 )

المدين - وعلي ما جري به قضاء هذه المحكمة - يعتبر ممثلا لدائنه العادي في الخصومات التي يكون المدين طرفا فيها فيفيد الدائن من الحكم الصادر فيها لمصحلة مدينه كما يعتبر الحكم علي المدين حجة علي دائنه في حدود ما يتأثر به حق الضمان العام المقرر للدائن علي أموال مدينه ، وللدائن ولو لم يكن طرفا في الخصومة بنفسه أن يطعن في الحكم الصادر فيها بطرق الطعن العادية وغير العادية .

( الطعن رقم 567 لسنة 42 ق جلسة 1980/1/24 س 31 ص272 )

مؤدي نصوص المواد 1/406 و 1/407 و 408 و 417 و 1/446 من قانون المرافعات أن المدين يعتبر بحكم القانون حارسا علي عقاره المحجوز اذا لم يكن مؤجرا قبل تسجيل التنبيه ، وأن الشارع ـ درءا لمغبة أن يعمد المدين بمناسبة التنفيذ علي عقاره الي الكيد لدائنيه فيسيء ادارته وصولا الي تقليل ثمرته وتنقيص قيمته في نظر الراغبين في الشراء ، ولما لاحظه من أن المستأجر من المدين أو ممثله قد يبادر الي اثبات تاريخ عقده قبل البيع الجبري ، فلا يملك من تؤول اليه ملكية العقار طلب عدم نفاذ العقار عملا بالمادة 604 من القانون المدني ـ جعل الأصل في الاجازة التي تسري علي الدائنين الحاجزين وعلي من حكم بايقاع البيع عليه أن تكون ثابتة التاريخ رسميا قبل تسجيل التنبيه دون تلك الحاصلة بعده ولئن أجاز القانون التأجير للمدين وجعله نافذا في حق الدائن ومن وقع عليه البيع متي كان من أعمال الادارة الحسنة ، الا أنه قصد بذلك أن يقيد حق المدين في التأجير بالقيد الذي وضعه في حالة بيعه ثمرات العقار ، اذ هو مسئول عن الأجرة بوصفه حارسا بعد أن ألحقت بالعقار ذاته من يوم تسجيل التنبيه الي يوم البيع بالمزاد ـ أما اذا تم ايقاع البيع بصدور حكم به ، فان ثمرات العقار تكون من حق من وقع عليه البيع ولا يتعلق بها حق للدائنين لأن حقه الشخصي في تسلم العقار ينشأ من يوم صدور الحكم بايقاع البيع لا من يوم تسجيله ، فتنقضي الحراسة التي يفترضها القانون ويرتفع عن المدين وصف الحارس ولا يكون له صفة في التصرف في ثمرات العقار أو تأجيره ، ولا يكون تصرفه أو تأجيره نافذا في حق من حكم بايقاع البيع عليه باعتباره خلفا للدائنين أطراف خصومة التنفيذ ، ولما كان الواقع في الدعوي أن عقد الايجار الذي يستند اليه الطاعن لم يثبت تاريخه الا في تاريخ لاحق لتاريخ تسجيل نزع الملكية ، فانه يكون من حق المطعون عليه الذي صدر الحكم بايقاع البيع له ، ومن يوم صدور هذا الحكم ودون اشتراط لتسجيله الادعاء بصورية عقد الايجار الصادر ممن يمثل المدين الي الطاعن ، وأن يطلب طرد هذا الأخير من العقار الذي حكم بايقاع بيعه عليه.

(الطعن رقم 5 لسنة 43 ق جلسة 1977/5/4 س 28 ص 1125)

مفاد نصوص المواد 414 و 415 و 420 و 424 / 1 من قانون المرافعات أنه يتعيّن علي المدين متي كان طرفا قي اجراءات التنفيذ العقاري أن يبدي أوجه البطلان ، سواء ما تعلق منها بالشكل أو الموضوع بطريق الاعتراض علي قائمة شروط البيع ، اذا كانت سابقة علي جلسة الاعتراضات ولا يجوز له رفع دعوي أصلية ببطلان هذه الاجراءات السابقة علي جلسة الاعتراضات الا في حالة الغاء السند التنفيذي اذ يصبح التنفيذ عندئذ غير مستند الي حق وتسقط اجراءاته لزوال سنده بما فيها ما تم من اجراءات بطريق الاعتراض علي القائمة ومن ثم فان الحكم القاضي بعدم قبول دعوي المدين الأصلية ببطلان اجراءات التنفيذ العقاري لعدم التجائه الي الطريق الذي رسمه القانون بالاعتراض علي قائمة شروط البيع قبل جلسة البيع بثلاثة أيام هو حكم قطعي يحوز الحجية في هذه المسألة التي فصل فيها فاذا تعذر علي المدين الالتجاء الي طريق الاعتراض علي القائمة لانقضاء ميعاده عند صدور الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوي الأصلية ببطلان الاجراءات فانه يمتنع عليه رفع دعوي أصلية تالية تسند الي ذات أوجه البطلان التي كانت مطروحة في الدعوي السابقة المقضي فيها بعدم القبول.

(الطعنان رقما 1936 و 1990 لسنة 53 ق جلسة 1989/5/25 ص 227 ع 2 قاعدة 413)

لئن كان من المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الغش يبطل التصرفات وأنه يجوز للمدين طلب بطلان اجراءات التنفيذ العقاري بدعوي أصلية اذا كان الحكم بايقاع البيع مبنيا علي الغش الا أن قيام الغش أو انتفاء ثبوته واستخلاص عناصره من وقائع الدعوي تدخل في السلطة التقديرية لمحكمة الموضوع بعيدا عن رقابة محكمة نقض متي كان حكمها قد بني علي أسباب سائغة مستمدة مما له أصل ثابت بالأوراق .

( الطعنان رقما 1936 و 1990 لسنة 53 ق جلسة 1989/5/25 ص 227 ع 2 قاعدة 413)

إذا كانت أرض النزاع قد حولها النهر من مكانها ثم انكشف عنها في مرحلة تالية فإنها تخضع لأحكام القانون رقم 100 لسنة 1964 ـ الذي ظهر الطرح في ظله ـ والذي ينص في المادة 11 منه علي أن أراضي طرح النهر تكون من الأموال الخاصة للدولة وفي المادة 14 علي أن أصحاب أكل النهر يعوضون نقدا لا عينا وفي المادة 15 علي أن يقدم صاحب أكل النهر طلب التعويض إلي المحافظة الكائن في دائرتها الأكل ومن ثم فإن أطيان النزاع إن كان قد شملها تنبيه نزع الملكية كأرض أكلها النهر وغير موجودة في الطبيعة ثم في الفترة التالية لتسجيل هذا التنبيه طرحها النهر وظهرت ثانية علي الطبيعة فإنه لا يحق للمدين المنفذ عليه ولا للطاعنة الصادر لها حكم مرسي المزاد امتلاكها قانونا لما كان ذلك ، وكانت الطاعنة لم تدع أن أرض النزاع قد تكونت من طمي جلبه النهر بطريقة تدريجية غير محسوسة فتكون ملكا للملاك المتجاورين حسبما تنص علي ذلك المادة 918 من القانون المدني فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ خلص إلي أن الطاعنة لا تمتلك تلك الأرض لعدم اشتمال حكم مرسي المزاد عليها مرتبا علي ذلك قضاءه برفض دعواها بتثبيت الملكية يكون قد التزم صحيح القانون.

(الطعن رقم 1077 لسنة 47 ق جلسة 1980/6/26 س 31 ص1872 )

مفاد نص الفقرة الأولي في كل من المادتين 437 و 446 مرافعات أن المزايدة في البيوع العقارية يتعين أن تبدأ بأن ينادي المحضر علي الثمن الأساسي الذي ذكره مباشر الإجراءات في قائمة شروط البيع إلا إذا كان قد تعدل بحكم في الاعتراض علي قائمة شروط البيع يحدد ثمنا أكبر أو أقل فينادي المحضر علي الثمن المعدل كما ينادي علي مصاريف إجراءات التنفيذ علي العقار بما فيها مقابل أتعاب المحاماة والتي يقوم قاضي التنفيذ بتقريرها في الجلسة قبل افتتاح المزايدة ثم يتم البيع بحكم يأخذ الشكل العادي للأحكام القضائية ويصدر بديباجتها من ذات القاضي علي من رسا عليه المزاد مشتملا علي صورة من قائمة شروط البيع بعد تعديلها إذا كانت قد عدلت وبيان الإجراءات التي اتبعت في تحديد يوم البيع وإعلان عنه وصورة من محضر جلسة البيع وأمر المدين أو الحائز أو الكفيل المعين بتسليم العقار لمن حكم بإيقاع البيع عليه .

(الطعن رقم 668 لسنة 50 ق جلسة 1980/12/25 س 31 ص 2126 )

إذا كانت المحكمة التي لم تثبت بمحضر جلسة ايقاع البيع أن المزايدة قد بدأت بمناداة المحضر علي الثمن الأساسي والمصاريف فان اجراءات المزايدة تكون قد تمت علي خلاف القانون ولا يكفي أن يثبت الحكم أن هذه الإجراءات قد استوفيت وفق القانون بل يتعين عليه بيان الاجراءات التي اتبعت .

( 2126 الطعن رقم 668 لسنة 50 ق جلسة 1980/12/25 س 31 ص )

لما كان الثابت من الأوراق ومحضر الحجز التحفظى المؤرخ 1983/10/2 موضوع النزاع أن المحضر القائم بالإجراءات قد أثبت أن الحجز تم فى مواجهة الطاعن شخصيا وتضمن المحضر توقيع الطاعن عليه فيكون قد علم به . 
(الطعن رقم 1507 لسنة 55 ق جلسة 1993/11/1 س 44 ع 3 ق 313 ص 130)

إذ كان من المقرر أن الغاية من توقيع الحجز التحفظي هو التنفيذ علي الأموال المحجوز عليها بغية اقتضاء الدين المطالب به وإذ كانت محكمة الموضوع عند نظر الدعوى بالمطالبة بمبلغ الدين الذي توقع الحجز التحفظي من أجله قد تبين لها قيام المدين بسداد الدين بأكمله علي دفعات بعضها سابق علي تاريخ الحجز التحفظي والبعض الآخر لاحق عليه ، وخلصت إلى القضاء برفض دعوى المطالبة بالدين ، فإن لازم ذلك وأثره هو القضاء بإلغاء أمر الحجز التحفظي المتظلم منه .

(الطعن رقم 499 لسنة 56 ق جلسة 1989/2/23 س 40 ج 1 ص613)

مفاد نص الفقرتين الثانية والثالثة من المادة 320 من قانون المرافعات بشأن الحجز التحفظي علي المنقولات ، أنه يجب اعلان المحجوز عليه بالأمر الصادر بالحجز ومحضر الحجز خلال ثمانية أيام من توقيعه ، كما أنه يجب رفع الدعوي بصحة الحجز خلال تلك المدة ان كان موقعا بأمر من قاضي التنفيذ .

(الطعن رقم 579 لسنة 45 ق جلسة 1981/3/31 س32 ص 1011)

يشترط لتوقيع الحجز التحفظي وفقا لنص المادة 319 من قانون المرافعات أن يكون الحاجز دائنا بدين محقق الوجود وحال الأداء ، فان كان الدين متنازعا فيه فلا مانع من اعتباره محقق الوجود ومن توقيع الحجز بموجبه متي كان ثابتا بسبب ظاهر وكان النزاع فيه غير جدي .
(الطعن رقم 806 لسنة 45 ق جلسة 1978/4/6 س 29 ص 972)

تنص المادة 316 مرافعات علي - أن للدائن أن يوقع الحجز التحفظي علي منقولات مدينه في الأحوال الآتية : 1 ـ ..... . 2 ـ في كل حالة يخشي فيها فقدان الدائن لضمان حقه - . والمقصود بالضمان هو الضمان العام الذي للدائن علي أموال مدينه . أما الخشية فهي الخوف من فقدان الدائن لهذا الضمان بسبب ظروف محددة ، وعبء اثبات ذلك يقع علي عاتق الدائن .

(الطعن رقم 806 لسنة 45 ق جلسة 1978/4/6 س 29 ص 972)

اذا كان الثابت بالاوراق ان المطعون ضده الاول وان اقام الدعوى رقم 603 لسنة 1988 مستعجل القاهرة بعدم الاعتداد بالحجز الادارى الموقع من المطعون ضده الثانى تحت يد البنك الطاعن وقضى لصالحه نهائيا بعدم الاعتداد بهذا الحجز الا انه ازاء خلو الاوراق مما تفيد ابلاغ المحجوز لديه بهذه لدعوى فانه لايجوز الاحتجاج عليه برفعها ويكون وفاؤه للحاجز مبرئا لذمته قبل المطعون ضده الاول المحجوز عليه من الدين المحجوز من اجله واذا خالف الحم المطعون فيه هذا النظر وقضى بالزام الطاعنبالمبلغ المطالب به فانه يكون معيبا . 
(الطعن رقم 7265 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 15/ 11/ 1995 س 46 ح 2 ص 1133 )

إقامة الحكم قضاءه ببطلان محضرى حجز ما للمدين لدى الغير الإداريين على أن إعلان المحجوز عليه لم يتم وفقاً للقانون بورقة من أوراق المحضرين وهى أسباب كافية لحمل قضائه ببطلان إجراءات البيع نفاذاً لمحضر حجز ما للمدين لدى الغير المؤرخ 1987/2/10 ، وليس من شأن الدفاع الذى أبداه الطاعن بوجه النعى أن يغير هذه النتيجه ، فإن عدم الرد عليه لا يعتبر قصور فى أسباب الحكم الواقعية و لايترتب عليه بطلانه .

(الطعن رقم 2322 لسنة 59ق جلسة 1993/12/14 س 44 ح3 ص 401)

إعلان المحجوز عليه بصورة من محضر الحجز طبقا لنص الفقرة الثالثة من المادة التاسعة والعشرين من القانون 308 لسنة 1955 فى شأن الحجز الإدارى يكون بواسطة ورقة من أوراق المحضرين تعلن وفقا للقواعد المقررة فى قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية .

(الطعن رقم 2322 لسنة 59 ق جلسة 1993/12/14 س 44 ع 3 ق 358 ص 401)

الحجز إجراء من إجراءات التنفيذ يقطع التقادم . 
(الطعن رقم 276 لسنة 59 ق - جلسة 1993/1/28 س 44 ع 1 ص 355 ق 65 )

من المقرر ـ وعلي ما جري به قضاء هذه المحكمة ـ أنه لا يقبل طعن لا يحقق للطاعن سوي مصلحة نظرية ، كما يشترط في حجز المنقول لدي المدين أن يكون المال المحجوز مملوكا للمدين ، وهذا الحجز يتأثر به حق المدين في ملكية المحجوز من أسباب الابطال أو الفسخ أو الالغاء اذ كان ذلك ، وكان الثابت من مدونات الحكم الابتدائي والمستندات المقدمة بملف الطعن من المطعون عليه ( المؤجر ) والمؤشر عليها من محكمة الاستئناف بنظرها ، أن المطعون عليه الأول ، وقبل توقيع الحجز علي المحل التجاري، كان قد أقام علي باقي المطعون عليهم مستأجري المحل والمتنازل اليه عنه) الدعوي رقم ..... بطلب اخلائهم من العين المؤجرة وحكم له بطلباته وتأيد الحكم استئنافيا ، تسلم العين المذكورة . واذ سقط الحجز، الذي وقعه الطاعن (وزير المالية بصفته الرئيس الأعلي لمصلحة الضرائب) بفسخ الاجارة ، فلن تعود عليه مصلحة من نقض الحكم المطعون فيه ، ولن يستطيع التنفيذ علي هذا الحق بعد زواله ، وهو ما كان يستهدفه من الحجز ، ومن ثم يكون دفع النيابة العامة بعدم قبول الطعن من الطاعن الأول بصفته ـ لانتفاء المصلحة ـ قائما علي أساس صحيح من القانون .

( الطعن رقم 1170 لسنة 49 ق جلسة 1981/6/2 س 32 ص 1678)

----------

